# TRC Controlled Hunt



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)

Curious if anyone knows how the youth hunt went at TRC this past weekend. I'll be hunting it the weekend of firearm season , Hoping to get the girlfriend her first deer! Thanks for any advice on the area as well.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I Hunted there 2 years ago and myself and hunting partner did not see a deer. The Amish hunting the zone across from us took a couple does and I know they saw a handful of deer... It probably just depends on what section you get draw for, probably not allot there to help but good luck. Let us know how it goes


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a friend of mine and me got to hunt crane naval base here in Indiana a couple of yrs. we hunted 2 different sections. I just found a likely looking area and went up a tree with my climber. the 1st yr I got a big spike, the second yr I got a nice big doe. my friend hunted on the ground and kept moving around and didn't get a deer. I know this isn't the same as where you hunt. but my advice is to find a likely spot(heavy cover next to open woods, a well used trail) then just set up and wait them out. if your planning on moving around do it in the middle part of the day. if you have a climber use it to get above any under brush. a climber really ups your odds of seeing deer.
Sherman

oh yeah likefishballz said, let us know how you do.


----------



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)

Ended up seeing a total of 2 deer, but that's all we needed. She got her first deer, nice 8 point!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice job, great first deer!! Congrats!


----------

